# For home defense - which is better - FMJ or Hollow Point or something else?



## Younguy

I’ve been getting into this Self Defense mode and shooting hobby again and I’m trying to do it right. As much range time as I can afford for proficiency. Took the CCW class for that training and have the required papers submitted to be legal. Now I am wondering about the ammo to have in the firearm I finally do carry and have in the house for defense. I plan on keeping a S&W Shield 9mm for HD and CC gun as soon as I locate one here. Till then the home "night stand" gun is the 92FS.

I have been shooting Blazer Brass and Magtech both 115 grain and both FMJ at the range through the 92FS I bought earlier this year. I expect to use that ammo in the Shield as well for the range but I don’t know if I should go to the Magtech 124g Jacket Soft Point, Gold Dot 124g HP, Hornady 147g XTP, Federal 135g Hydra-Shok, Federal Personal Defense 115g JHP or something else for the carry ammo. I have learned from here and my carry class instructor that I should shoot the carry ammo so I am familiar with it. What are the benefits to the JSP, JHP, HP or FMJ rounds one over the other for carry ammo? Should I be using a heavier bullet than 115g to train with? 

What do you carry?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Although I know the answer, 9mm, just as a matter of politeness, when you ask a question like yours, it's more appropriate to include the cartridge nomenclature at the very beginning, particularly in your "election ballot."

I don't shoot 9mm, so I'm not really equipped to answer your question.
But I'll include my own preference anyway: In other calibers, I prefer using the heaviest hollow-point bullet I can find, that is not loaded to +P or +P+ velocities.


----------



## usmcj

FMJ will give you more penetration, but less damage than a hollow point of some configuration. That being said, shot placement will determine how much of either a given bullet will provide. Become proficient with your chosen firearm, THEN worry about the projectile. No projectile is any good, unless you can put it on target.


----------



## Easy_CZ

The problem with using FMJ in your SD/HD weapon is over-penetration. FMJs make great range rounds, but are not suited for defense, IMO. 

A good JHP like Gold Dot 147 gr. or 124 gr. are great SD rounds. And, yes, you need to shoot a box or two of your SD ammo through your carry weapon so you can be sure your gun likes it.


----------



## TurboHonda

I'm new to the forum, but not to shooting. I load my own ammo and use 3 different calibers. For home defense I want maximum energy and no exit wound. That will indicate that 100% of the MVSquared energy was expended on the intended recipient and not on my walls and furniture. That pretty much rules out FMJ. 
.


----------



## Easy_CZ

Yes. If you're going to carry 124 or 147 gr. SD ammo, you should practice with the same weight FMJ ammo. That way, you can acclimate yourself to the recoil. 

Know that extensive use of +P and +P+ ammo will put more stress on your weapon and wear out parts more quickly. Be sure your weapon is designed for the extra pressures of that type of ammo.


----------



## chessail77

For home defense you want penetration but not so powerful it will pass through the bad guy and into the next room or exterior wall......so hollow points.......JJ


----------



## genesis

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I prefer using the heaviest hollow-point bullet I can find, that is not loaded to +P or +P+ velocities.


Agreed, and well put Steve. That's why a big lumbering 45ACP 230 grain HP at 830 FPS is so effective. It delivers most, if not all, of its energy in to the target, and not in to stuff behind the target.

Don <><


----------



## njmike

I use both FMJ and hollow point but agree with you on the hollow point.


----------



## njmike

chessail77 said:


> For home defense you want penetration but not so powerful it will pass through the bad guy and into the next room or exterior wall......so hollow points.......JJ


I use both FMJ and hollow point but agree with you on the hollow point.


----------



## Younguy

Thanks everyone for your input. Heavy bullet, hollow point and practice with similar ammo (Range ammo) and same ammo (actual SD ammo) at realistic SD distances. As I've seen here many times, placement is paramount.

Sorry I left out the 9mm, but you read my mind anyway. You're GOOD !


----------



## guardrail

HP in my carry and home guns. Best home defense ammo is 00 Buck, 12 gauge, IMO.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Younguy said:


> ...Sorry I left out the 9mm, but you read my mind anyway. You're GOOD !


Naaah...
You gave me a very obvious clue.
See below...



Younguy said:


> ...I plan on keeping a *S&W Shield 9mm* for HD and CC gun as soon as I locate one here...[emphasis added]


Also, the bullet-weight choices also made it pretty obvious.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Naaah...
> 
> Also, the bullet-weight choices also made it pretty obvious.


lol, indeed.

Home defense= hollow points. 
target practice/ war= fmj

as a man with a wife two kids and a dog, over penetration of my target or his background is off major concern. hence why my shotgun has birdshot, and my handguns have 180 gr gold dot and 230 gr gold dot respectively.

military carries fmj, in case their targets are under cover or wearing armor fmj is more likely to find it's way to the target. It's worth noting that the coast guard who now carries .40 s&w carries hollowpoints stateside, fmj oversea's.


----------



## rex

Have you looked at any ballistic tests on these?I'm not a big 9 fan so I've been away for a while,but the 147gr was originally for suppressed weapons because they were subsonic.Whether that's changed I don't know.The only HPs I have for the 9 are a box of LE 147gr Winchesters I aquired somehow,and 2 boxes of old Black Talons,that's how long it's been since I used my Beretta.

An unscientific test can be done with an old pair of bluejeans and milkjugs full of water.Shoot through a jug with demin and see how many jugs it goes through and the bullet's performance,gives you a little comparison on how well the bullet is designed and penetration.


----------



## Ala Tom

For HD (Home Defense) the size of the gun does not matter. A larger caliber than 9 mm is generally advised. I pick the JHP with the highest energy. That is likely to be Federal Premium Personal defense. I originally picked .40 S&W (PDHS2 459 ft-lb). But now I am changing my HD gun to .357 Sig (115 JHP, 575 ft-lb) to penetrate the BG's armor or at least hurt him more. (Note that the energy of this load is about as high as you can get in an automatic.)


----------



## chessail77

Not impossible but I don't think that a home intruder will be wearing armor plate so for those of us who have others living in the home, over penetration would be dangerous....JJ


----------



## usmcj

run thru several scenarios as to where shots may be fired with your home/s and see if over penetration will be a problem. Think like an intruder, and the possibilities may surprise you. We have more than one plan, depending on the time of day or night.

Whatever works for you.....


----------



## rex

Yeah,if your intruders are wearing armor you should be looking for letters,like SWAT,DEA,etc.

The 357 Sig makes less snse to me than the 40.Whatever energy that round makes is made by something already available,but it isn't based on a bottleneck case that's been known to be an inherently finicky feeder for decades.It's a wildcat suited to IPSC type competition shooting the way I see it.Hotrods like this are an invite to overpenetration as said,if they don't they are going to use a frangible bullet that creates a compromize in a diversity of situations.I picture a deer being shot with a 223 hollowpoint here,nasty surface wound but you aren't going to stop it.

If I wanted a 357,I'll go back to the old tried and true mag in a revolver.If I wanted top performance in an auto,why not go for a real 40,the 10mm?My 45s will cover my needs fine,if I feel undergunned I have no buisiness with less than a rifle in my hand.


----------



## denner

Definately HP for HD, ball ammo tends to overpenetrate.


----------



## Bisley

Modern 147 grain 9mm bullets are designed to expand properly at normal velocities (less than +P), and that would be my choice in 9mm Luger (9x19).

Don't be confused by my reference in another thread to preferring FMJ for use with a .380 pocket gun. The .380 (9x17) is a bit anemic when compared to 9mm Luger and may not penetrate enough if fired through winter clothing or at certain angles (like through an arm), so in that situation, I personally prefer FMJ or un-jacketed hard cast lead, and even that is often hotly debated by knowledgeable shooters. But, for home defense, with a stronger chambering than .380, I agree that a heavier, slower bullet, in a premium hollow point, is called for.


----------



## genesis

Younguy said:


> I have learned from here and my carry class instructor that I should shoot the carry ammo so I am familiar with it.


Only shooting what you carry is very expensive. Shoot the cheapest stuff you can find for practice. The more your practice, the better. The cheap stuff in 9MM is usually 115 or 124 grain FMJ. Shoot what you carry just enough to make sure it functions OK in your weapon. The difference in recoil probably isn't gonna be significant. For 9MM, a good 147 grain self defense round (not FMJ) is best (IMHO). I practice all day long with my cast lead bullets. But I've already tested my guns with the stuff I would carry.

Don <><


----------



## Bisley

I agree with genesis on this point. Make sure your SD ammo of choice functions reliably, then shoot a lot of the cheap stuff and improve your skills.


----------



## lamrith

usmcj said:


> run thru several scenarios as to where shots may be fired with your home/s and see if over penetration will be a problem. Think like an intruder, and the possibilities may surprise you. We have more than one plan, depending on the time of day or night.
> 
> Whatever works for you.....


^^ very good point, not that others are not.

As most have mentioned over penetration is an issue. Even that 12ga birdshot can go thru walls if you completely miss your target. I am blessed with a nice straight hallway that ends in an empty room, my biggest concern is a child walking into the line of fire from the side, so they have been told to stay in their rooms and why. Once I get to the end of the hallway to access the rest of the home, it is clear backstop while the wife gets the kids secure back in our room.

Practice/walkthru a defensive scenario (WITH EMPTY GUN) Think thru any family locations and issues whats your backstop, what is behind your backstop? If you shoot and miss a common number I have heard is that a round can pass thru up to 8 sheets of drywall. Distance and velocity will lower that, but think about that in the back of your mind. I have a few spots that if I shot and missed there is only a single pane of glass between me and the neighbors home. Thankfully that home is at least 100yrds away and my aim point is about knee level on his home so my round should have hit dirt before getting that far..

Just some things to keep in mind as well at what round to choose.

I also carry 9. I practice with various factory 115g and am now starting to reload. So far I carry critical defense 115g JHP. I am thinking about upping to 124g or 147g FMJ for practice since I can save so much $ reloading, then I will adjust my Defensive ammo accordingly..


----------



## berettatoter

Like said above, in 9mm I would want the heaviest and slowest moving round I could find for in the home. The 9mm really has problems when it come to over penetration within the home. JMHO.


----------



## cwl1862

guardrail said:


> HP in my carry and home guns. Best home defense ammo is 00 Buck, 12 gauge, IMO.


+1 what he said, I do carry a 9mm most of the time and load it with the Speer 124gr Gold Dot HP +P short barrel loading, it's a good load but for protecting my home I use my 9mm is only to get me to my primary HD weapon Remington 870 loaded with 00 or 4 buck.


----------

